# A list of edge-cycles



## Sakarie (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm finally done with my project to trying to find and write down the best (as in fastest) algorithm/commutator for every possible three-cycle, with UF as buffer. 

Use it as much as you like, but if you find it useful, please help making it more useful, and contribute if you have any better algorithm. Send me a PM or email to arv[email protected] . I'm sure there are a lot of algorithms I've missed.

Also, it could be available in excel-format if you want it.

http://skarrie.se/edges/


----------



## Enter (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 24, 2011)

Since you first posted this, I've been using it as the prime source for learning speed-optimal edge cycles. 
I've learnt much from this list, and the stuff that I've learnt has been used to change a lot of cases which didn't quite suit me.

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## riffz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... I think I must have missed this when you posted it. Shame that really helpful posts like this barely get any replies!

I use DF buffer but I will still have a look through this list to get some ideas.


----------



## riffz (Aug 24, 2011)

UF UL LD: z R U' M' U R' U' M U z'

UF UR DF: M U2 M U M' U2 M' U'

UF RU DF: R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2

UF RD DF: y' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U (not sure if you'll like that more...)

UF RF RB: x' R2 U M' U' R2 U M U' x'

I obviously won't bother posting mirrors, inverses, etc. 

EDIT: Bored during lunch, I'll just keep editing this post


----------



## Erdos (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW how did I not see this before...? This is amazing. And hooray for UF!

I know this thread is old, but if you were ever looking to improve the list, you could state the # of moves for each alg and the optimal #.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 26, 2011)

Zane: Thank you, and I'm glad to help you! (That way, when you get wr, I can say that maybe you "took" an algorithm from me! )

Riffz: I'm sure I will go through them again sometime, and then I'll definitely compare to these! I have a list with corners as well, and I took a lot of algorithms and inspiration from your list!

Erdos: Yeah, som day I might!

As a sad sidenote, I haven't barely looked at this list since it was done, and I haven't started to change algorithms en masse.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Which would you recommend Sakarie? UF or DF buffer? Do you feel as if UF is a faster buffer? Like, are there many more faster cases? Or would it be sufficient for DF buffer.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 27, 2011)

riffz said:


> UF UL LD: z R U' M' U R' U' M U z'
> 
> UF UR DF: M U2 M U M' U2 M' U'
> 
> ...


 
R U' R' U M' U' R U r'

2nd one (I see what you did there and its sexy, otherwise) RUR'U M' U2 M ECTECT (I can see it easier BLD)

OP: your list is Nice!, I am probably going to look over everything sometime when I make my own SpeedOptimised list (Lolme)


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Which would you recommend Sakarie? UF or DF buffer? Do you feel as if UF is a faster buffer? Like, are there many more faster cases? Or would it be sufficient for DF buffer.


 
I'm no expert, but I chose UF, since there are both RU, MU and LU 2-gen algorithms to use without rotations. More U-moves, less D-moves! On the other hand, DF could probably do more fast setups into M'U2MU2.


----------



## riffz (Aug 29, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Riffz: I'm sure I will go through them again sometime, and then I'll definitely compare to these! I have a list with corners as well, and I took a lot of algorithms and inspiration from your list!



I actually went through my list again recently and made a lot of updates. I really should enter them into my computer and update the google doc :s



Cool Frog said:


> R U' R' U M' U' R U r'



Heh, I actually use that alg. Not sure why it slipped my mind. Probably because I'm thinking FD instead of DF


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 29, 2011)

I choose UF . I'm making my alg list now. I'll surely be taking a glance at your page for the cases I feel aren't megasuperfast.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Oct 2, 2011)

i choose DF mainly because i use M2, and started using "M2+", thus DF makes it easier for the transition! i´m still a noob, though =P


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 4, 2011)

no lo hagas te arrepentirás  If you use for example UB or UF you can do M2 cycles with DF FU or BD, for UB, if you use DF it doesn't make any difference... I think...


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks a Lot of the commutators from UF as buffer  this is what i really needed , i hope aronpm or some one posts good comms for corners from UFR as buffer then it will be easy for me to learn them  again thanks a lot.


----------



## evogler (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone could estimate how many different algs this amounts to (counting rotations and inversions together)?

P.S. Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## mariano.aquino (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, update, i'm happily using UB, and still can use M2 inverted algorithms =)
(plus all turbo algs, and plls for parity ^^)
now...i'll still give a look to those UF algs, i could easily F/B mirror any nice alg.
btw, i'm using ULB for bh corners as well, and hard parities work so nicely with edge swap on UB-UR + OPish Y perm!


----------

